# como grabar memorias EPROM



## George Good (Dic 22, 2005)

No se como grabar una memoria EPROM, es muy dificil? 
Perdonen la ignorancia.


----------



## JR (Dic 22, 2005)

antes q nada, hay varias formas claro atendiendo al tipo de memoria 
algunas sus datos y direcciones entran serial, otras tienen pines paralelos, para proporcionar la direccion en la cual se desea grabar, estas utilisan sus pines i/o como entrada y salida....y tiene un pin de contror r/w grabar o leer
exactamente cual memoria quieres grabar?


----------



## George Good (Dic 26, 2005)

La memoria q quiero grabar es una 27C512-25 viendo el datasheet tiene 16 entradas (A0-A15), 8 salidas (Q0-Q7) y un pin GVpp llamado Output Enable/Program Supply q supongo es el q mencionas como r/w. Lo q no se es como meterle los datos, tengo entendido q se pasan a hexadecimal no?... Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## claudiow (Jul 21, 2009)

quien tiene un grabador de memorias eeprom


----------



## claudiow (Jul 21, 2009)

Alguien me podria ayudar, si alguien tiene un grabador de memoria eeprom circuito


----------



## krit (Jul 21, 2009)

En este foro hay alguien que esta tratando de hacer un programador

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-eprom-1583/

Yo tengo hecho el que comento en él ;ligeramente modificado para poder grabar y leer todas las de la serie 27Cxxx pero el sofware solo sirve para el Spectrum.


----------

